# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Wie übersteht man das alles?

## töchterchen

liebe forumsmitglieder,

seit fünf tagen und nächten lese ich alles, was ich zum thema prostatakrebs gibt, habe auch dieses forum schon von vorne nach hinten gelesen!

meine frage ist, wie schafft man es, einen kühlen kopf zu bewahren? mein paps hat letzte woche, die diagnose prostatakrebs erhalten! er und wir, seine familie sind fertig. ich habe solche angst um ihn!

die warterei macht mich zusätzlich wahnsinnig, morgen hat er nochmal ein gespräch mit dem urologen und am dienstag muss er zur untersuchung, wie weit der krebs schon fortgeschritten ist.

ich versuche immer wenn ich bei ihm bin, mit ihm zu sprechen, auch mal über etwas anderes! aber, alleine wenn ich bin, oh gott.....ich habe noch nie solche angst gehabt, einen menschen zu verlieren!

entschuldigt, dass ich hier so abheule, aber ich kann das so niemandem sagen....

grüße
töchterchen

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebes Töchterchen,

heule wenn es Dir zumute ist, es nimmt Dir den Druck und die Ungewissenheit, es ist gut, daß Du dich schon mal hier durch gelesen hast aber glaube mir, die Krankheit Prostatakrebs geht nicht gleich von Heut auf Morgen zu Ende!

Um deinen Vater unsere Erfahrung, Tipps und Empfelungen zu geben bräuchten wir alle Daten die Du erreichen kanst auch das Alter deines Vaters ist wichtig.

Bitte, beruhigt Euch, nur mit Ruhe kann man überlegt handeln bis dahin alles Gute. 

Lieben Gruss, Helmut

----------


## töchterchen

lieber helmut,

vielen vielen dank! 

morgen abend ist das gespräch mit dem urologen! da wissen wir dann mehr!
mein paps wird dieses jahr 65! er hatte vor ca. einem halben jahr einen psa wert von 7 und jetzt 10. dann biopsie (?) und das ergebnis prostatakrebs. die werte hat mein paps selber noch nicht, deshalb kann ich sie noch nicht hier reinstellen. hab schon gelesen, dass die werte super wichtig sind! sobald ich sie habe, werde ich sie reinstellen, aber, davor habe ich auch eine riesenangst!

ich wünsche die alles liebe und danke dir nochmal für deine rasche antwort.

töchterchen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebes Töcherchen,

das machst Du großartig, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, sagt man aber leichter geschieben als getahn.

Umarme dein Papa fest und Er wird spühren, daß Er nicht alleine ist. Bis Morgen dann sehen wir weiter.

Du wirst sehen, es werden noch Andere aus dem Forum sich melden!

Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## töchterchen

Lieber helmut,

ich melde mich morgen abend hier im forum! 
nochmal danke!

meinen paps umarme ich so oft wie möglich! was mich dann noch fertig macht ist, dass er dann weint! er darf immer weinen, aber ich habe es noch nie bei ihm gesehen! er war immer der fels in der brandung! wir unterstützen ihn wo wir nur können!

grüße
töchterchen

----------


## Harro

*Nicht bange machen lassen*

Hallo Töchterchen,
ein Paps mit so einer Tochter wird ganz locker mit Dir zusammen an die zu treffenden Entscheidungen herangehen. Also lasst Euch das gemeinsam erst mal alles in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen. Wenn Ihr mehr genaue Daten habt, zögert nicht, das hier alles publik zu machen. Du wirst Dich wundern, was Du an guten Ratschlägen danach bekommen wirst. Die meisten hier haben am Anfang auch nicht gewußt, wo oben oder unten ist. Es wird schon alles gut werden. Und ein paar Tränen tun manchmal gut, sollten aber schnell getrocknet werden.

*"Nicht zu verzagen ist die Wurzel des Glücks"*   (Indische Lebensweisheit)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Töchterchen

einen Ratschlag habe ich Dir noch nicht zu geben, ganz abgesehen davon, dass das andere besser können als ich. Trotzdem schreibe ich Dir ein paar Zeilen in der Hoffnung, Dir und Deinem Papa ein wenig Mut machen zu können.

PK wächst in der Regel langsam, und es gibt heute viele Möglichkeiten, ihm mit verschiedenen Therapien zu begegnen. Das hast Du selber ja im Forum (hast Du Dich auch bei KISP, www.prostatakrebse.de umgesehen?) lesen können.

Ich erinnere mich an den 17. September des Jahres 2000, als ich meine Diagnose bekam, die mit PSA > 200 und Lymphknotenmetastasen wirklich wenig erfreulich aussah. Meine Frau und meine beiden Töchter waren verzweifelt, wie Du jetzt - ich aber kann Dir heute ein paar Zeilen schreiben. Und "heute" bedeutet, dass nun fast 7 Jahre vorbeigegangen sind.

Phantastisch ist es, wie Du Dich einsetzest; Du wirst Deinem Papa mit dem Wissen, das Du Dir in wenigen Tagen schon angeeignet hast und mit jenem, das noch dazu kommen wird, eine wertvolle Stütze sein und ihm damit helfen, seiner Erkrankung erfolgreich entgegenzutreten.

Deinem Vater wünscht alles Gute

Jürg

----------


## Schorschel

> ...habe auch dieses forum schon von vorne nach hinten gelesen!


Hallo!

Dein Papa und Du habt sicher auch das Kapitel "Erster Rat" gelesen, oder? Da steht nämlich sehr viel Informatives drin!

Bleibt erst einmal ruhig! Wir wissen, wie man sich da fühlt; wir alle waren bei der Erstdiagnose entsetzt. 

Es gibt viele Wege und Möglichkeiten zur Behandlung von Prostatakrebs!! Sobald Ihr alle Werte habt, stellt sie hier ins Forum. Ihr werdet dann fundierte Ratschläge bekommen!

Also Kopf hoch!

Herzliche Grüße von 

Schorschel

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Töchterchen,
ich kann mich Schorschels Worten nur anschließen.
Vielleicht noch ein praktischer Rat: laßt Euch von allen Untersuchungsergebnissen Kopien der jeweiligen Schreiben geben, damit hast Du schwarz auf weiß alles wichtige und kannst immer wieder nachlesen und überprüfen. Als ich vor etwa 1 1/2 Jahren diese Berichte ausgewertet habe, habe ich nicht daran geglaubt, daß mein Mann heute noch leben würde, aber es geht noch ganz viel.
Gruß Christine

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Töchterchen,

auch ich finde es wunderbar, wie Du Dich für für Deinen Paps engagierst und seine Sorgen, die er sicher hat, mit ihm teilst.
Alle hier im Forum - ob selbst betroffene Männer oder ihre Partnerinnen und Angehörigen - haben diese Zeit der Angst und Hilflosigkeit nach der Krebsdiagnose durchgemacht, wenn man in das "schwarze Loch" fällt und nicht weiß, wie einem geschieht. Ich erinnere mich noch gut, wie ich vor 6½ Jahren jeden Morgen mit dem ersten Gedanken aufwachte: "Du hast Krebs!" Ich habe ihn imer noch, aber ich denke, dass ich heute viel gelassener damit umgehe, und dass es den allermeisten Betroffenen genauso geht, wenn erst ein wenig Zeit ins Land gegangen ist. Heute, und schon seit langem, habe ich beim Aufwachen ganz andere "erste Gedanken". Uwe Peters, der leider an seinem Krebs verstorbene Gründer von KISP, schrieb einmal sinngemäß: "Je mehr ich über meinen Krebs weiß und lerne, desto weniger Angst habe ich vor ihm."
Die Diagnose Prostatakrebs ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem unverzüglich zu vollstreckenden Todesurteil. Es gibt Heilungschancen, es gibt die Möglichkeit, ihn als chronische, aber über lange Zeit beherrschbare Erkrankung anzunehmen, vielleicht sogar so lange, bis man nach vielen Jahren an irgend etwas anderem stirbt.
Wartet also in Ruhe die weiteren diagnostischen Ergebnisse ab, macht Euch kundig über die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten und vor allem *soll Dein Paps sich nicht zu einer Therapie drängen lassen, solange diese Krankheit noch vollkommenes Neuland für ihn ist!* Hier brennt so schnell nichts an, das sieht bei manchen anderen Krebsarten ganz anders aus. Erst wenn Dein Paps - ggf. mit Deiner Hilfe und Unterstützung - seine Situation einschätzen kann und er die ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Therapieformen mit ihren Vor- und Nachteilen, Risiken und Nebenwirkungen kennt, soll er sich für die Therapie entscheiden, die ihm die für seine ganz persönliche Situation geeignetste erscheint. Die Entscheidung dafür muss er treffen, denn _er_ muss mit dem Ergebnis leben.
Wahrscheinlich wird die Erkrankung zu einem bestimmten Grad sein künftiges Leben beeinflussen, und auch das seiner Angehörigen. Das ist bei jeder chronischen Erkrankung so. Das Leben wird nie mehr so sein wie vor der Diagnose, aber es kann durchaus weiterhin ein lebenswertes Leben sein!

Ralf

----------


## töchterchen

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei euch bedanken! ich bin so froh, dass ich dieses forum gefunden habe.

danke!

das gespräch ist erst heute abend um 17:30 uhr! bis dahin, versuche ich mich im büro abzulenken, was gar nicht so einfach ist.

viele grüße vom
töchterchen

----------


## töchterchen

hallo zusammen,

so, gerade mit meinem dad telefoniert!
die ergebnisse sind:
Gleason 3+4, T2.
Arzt empfiehlt laproskopie oder bauchschnitt, weil operiert muss werden.
und "reha" soll er zuhause machen, mit meiner mama und dann immer zu ihm kommen???

bin grad noch etwas verwirrt! sorry!!!

obwohl ich schon angst habe, vor euren meinungen, MUSS ich mehr wissen!

viele grüße
töchterchen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Liebes Töchterchen,

jetzt mal langsam, dieser Urologe scheind nach seinem Gutdüngen mit seinen Patienten umzugehen!

Lasst Euch den Bericht vom Pathologen an Urologen in Kopie geben uns sich nicht unter Druck setzen lassen denn so wie der Gleasen Score 3+4 aussieht ist es nicht so schlimm, daß mann gleich in wecher Art, operieren muß!

Welche Blutwerte sind in letzter Zeit gemacht worden wie lange sind sie her mit welchen Zeitabständen ist der PSA kontrolliert worden danach kann man dann sagen welche Blutwerte noch nachgeholt werden müssen.

Wie gesagt, es sieht nicht so gravierent aus, wie wir alle geglaubt haben, jetzt haben wir Zeit die Sache mit Ruhe! zu handeln.

Lieben Guß, Helmut

----------


## töchterchen

lieber helmut,

es ist so nett von dir, dass du gleich geantwortet hast!

wie du vielleicht merkst, hat mich das gespräch mit meinem dad gleich wieder aus der bahn geworfen! aber du hast mich jetzt ein wenig beruhigt! ich lese mich grad auch wieder durch alles durch, damit ich das überhaupt deuten kann. morgen wird das zinthigramm gemacht. aber ich habe gelesen mit t2 ist alles noch auf die prostata reduziert???

ich habe leider am telefon nur alles schnell mitgekritzelt. ich versuche die infos die noch benötigt werden, so schnell wie möglich von meinem dad zu bekommen.

du denkst, eine op ist verfrüht? mein dad, so hat er es auch gesagt, ist glaube ich froh, wenn das alles so schnell wie möglich vorbei ist. ist das falsch, ich kann es irgendwie verstehen. aber auch für ihn ist das alles noch so frisch, da denkt man vielleicht schnell so. was meinst du/ihr?

danke nochmal! 
töchterchen

----------


## jürgvw

Liebes Töchterchen

ich kann mich der Meinung von Helmut nur anschliessen. Zwar begreife ich durchaus, dass Dein Papa rasch zu einer Lösung kommen möchte, doch ist Eile auf keinen Fall angesagt, wenn noch nicht alle Unterlagen vorhanden sind, die zu einem Therapieentscheid benötigt werden. So muss das Resultat des Knochenszintigramms abgewartet werden (in meinem Fall gab es auch noch ein CT, das dann die Metastasierung als Möglichkeit erkennen liess und damit den Behandlungsentscheid massgeblich beeinflusste, nachdem eine Lymphknotenbiopsie den Verdacht bestätigt hatte).

Ein Urologe, der so früh und ohne umfassende Diagnose oder Zweitmeinung zu einer Operation rät, der riskiert, seinen Patienten unter Umständen den Weg Op - Bestrahlung - Hormontherapie zurücklegen zu lassen, wo eine einfachere Lösung vielleicht angezeigt wäre. Wohlverstanden: Ich bin keineswegs ein Gegner der Operation, doch meine ich, sie sollte nur dort durchgeführt werden, wo die Chancen gut stehen, damit auch wirklich geheilt zu werden.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebes Töchterchen,

lasst Euch doch mal zur Ruhe kommen, dein Ded hat doch noch andere Optionen, das heist andere Möglichkeiten auch noch um das abzuwiegen muß Er erstmal zur Ruhe kommen um damit selbst seine eigene Entscheidung zu Treffen! 

Wichtig ist einmal die PSA-Werte, 2 Werte im Abstand, etwa eines viertel Jahres, damit kann man mit einem PSA-VZ-Rechner am PC ersehen mit welchem Zeitabstand sich der PSA-Wert in Monaten verdoppelt und kann daraus entsprechende Schüsse ziehen.

Lieben, lieben Gruß auch an deinen Ded
Helmut

----------


## spertel

Hallo Töchterchen

Zunächst einmal meine Hochachtung für Dein fürsorgliches Verhalten Deinem Vater gegenüber. 

Und nun zu den von Dir geschilderten Fakten :

Bei Deinem Vater wurde bei einem erhöhten PSA-Wert ( 10 ng/ml) ein PCa mit dem Gleason-Score 3+4 festgestellt. 
Als Tumorstadium wurde "T2" angegeben, was ich als einen "cT2" deute, was bedeutet, dass der Urologe einen Tastbefund diagnostiziert hat.

Weitere Angaben über Anzahl der Stanzen/Tumorbefall sind nicht vorhanden, Du solltest diese mit ins Profil einstellen, da diese wenigen Angaben die Therapieempfehlung einschränken.
Die Angaben, die über Deinen Vater vorliegen, lassen den Schluß zu, dass er durch eine RPE langfristig geheilt werden kann, ob diese bei 30 % oder 60% Prozent liegen, ist jetzt rein spekulativ.
Hierbei kommt es auf seine persönliche Einstellung an, d. h. wie hoch soll die Chance auf Heilung nach einem operativen Eingriff sein ??
Einem Betroffenen reichen 20 % aus, der andere möchte mindestens 80 % Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass es eine 100 % Sicherheit nicht gibt, dies gilt aber für alle möglichen Therapieansätze.
Ebenso ist der körperliche Zustand, sprich das "biologische Alter" mit in die Therapieentscheidung einzubeziehen.
Ich bin im Juli 2005 per Bauchschnitt operiert worden; ob dies langfristig den von mir erhofften Erfolg bringt, bleibt abzuwarten.
Fakt ist : Bei dieser Op wird dem Betroffenen weder ein Bein noch ein Arm amputiert. Es ist eine höchst anspruchsvolle Operation, die in professioneller Hand ein überschaubares Risiko birgt, was Kontinenz und sonstige Nebenwirkungen angeht. Die postoperative Phase war bei mir völlig schmerzfrei, das Kathederziehen ebenfalls; lediglich eine 10,5 cm lange, gut verheilte Narbe senkrecht unterhalb des Bauchnabels ist als optisches Andenken zurückgeblieben.
Die Operation nur wegen der vermeintlichen genannten Risiken abzulehnen, halte ich für nicht zeitgemäß. 
Dies sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die bei jedem operierten Betroffenen unterschiedlich aussehen können. Daher ist mein Beitrag nicht als Therapieempfehlung zu verstehen, sondern lediglich als Hilfestellung bei der Entscheidungsfindung. Primärer Ansprechpartner sollte grundsätzlich der behandelnde Urologe bleiben.
Der abwertende Grundton einiger Forumteilnehmer gegenüber dem behandelnden Urologen Deines Vaters ist hier so üblich und entspricht mittlerweile der weit verbreiteten Respektlosigkeit in dieser Gesellschaft. 
Dies sollte von Dir und Deinem Vater nicht allzu ernst genommen werden.

Versuche im Interesse Deines Vaters die Angaben unverzüglich zu ergänzen, um anderen Forumteilnehmern die Gelegenheit zu geben, sich mit ihren Erfahrungen zu äußern.

Alles Gute für Deinen Vater

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo liebes Töchterchen, lieber Helmut,

Deiner Meinung schließe ich mich an, allerdings gibt es zwei PSA-Werte im Abstand von ca. einem halben Jahr - siehe hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...17&postcount=3

PSA-Werte 7 und 10 sind also bekannt, d.h. der Wert ist ziemlich schnell angestiegen. Was sagt uns das nun? Evt. könnte der Gleason zu niedrig eingestuft worden sein. Das würde bedeuten, man sollte zur Zweitbegutachtung der Biopsie raten, was hier im Forum in letzter Zeit des Öfteren bemängelt wurde, das aber trotzdem Sinn macht, wenn man genauer aufs Geschehen blickt. Neuerdings soll der Patient dafür die Kosten aber selbst tragen müssen, was nicht jedem möglich ist.

Die Verunsicherung ist natürlich groß, denn das Wort des Urologen wiegt bei vielen neuen Patienten, wahrscheinlich bei den meisten, mehr als die Meinung, die wir hier vertreten. 
Allerdings, liebes Töchterchen, liegt die Entscheidung eines aufgeklärten und mündigen Patienten bei ihm alleine. Dazu benötigt Dein Vater noch etwas mehr fachliches Wissen, da die Empfehlung zur RPE sehr schnell kommt. 
Wenn Ihr es schafft, behaltet die Ruhe, bis Ihr etwas mehr über PK gelesen habt - wichtig, den "Erster Rat" ansehen http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf
darüber sprechen und Fragen überlegen, die man hier gerne beantworten wird.

Anschauungsmaterial enthält auch dieser Beitrag
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=210
insbesondere den Hinweis auf die Partin-Tabellen, die die Prognose des Erfolges einer Therapie spezifischer darstellen können, wenn man vor der Therapie genaue Angaben eingeben kann. Danach richtet sich dann das Risiko eines evt. Rezidivs, wenn z.B. bei einem nicht mehr rein lokalem klinischen T-Stadium oder einem sehr hohen Gleason-Score eine OP empfohlen wird, die von Anfang an nicht kurativ war. Deshalb ist die Diagnostik zu Beginn der Behandlung sehr wichtig.

Alles Gute,

Carola-Elke

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Spertel

Ist es wirklich abwertend, wenn ich Töchterchen vorschlage, eine genaue Diagnose zu verlangen, bevor eine Therapieentscheidung getroffen wird? Es liegt doch auf der Hand: Je besser die Diagnose, desto grösser sind die Chancen, zu einer angemessenen Therapie zu kommen.

Im Fall von Töchterchens Papa rät schon ein Blick auf die Partin-Tabellen zur Vorsicht, also dazu, nicht kopfvoran einer vom Urologen vorgeschlagenen Therapie zu folgen, sondern sich auch um die Abklärung der Frage zu bemühen, ob diese Therapie wirklich die ideale sei. Wer die Bemerkungen unseres Urologen fs von heute gelesen hat, wird wohl nicht darum herumkommen, nicht einfach jeden Therapievorschlag eines Urologen kommentarlos zu schlucken, sondern berücksichtigen, dass er oft sehr wenig Zeit für seine Patienten aufwenden kann und dabei unter Umständen auch als guzter Arzt der Versuchung erliegen kann, zu vielleicht allzu raschen Entscheidungen zu drängen.

Eine solche vorsichtige Haltung soll keine (generelle) Kritik an der Arbeit von Urologen bedeuten, aber dazu auffordern, am Entscheidprozess mit eigenem erworbenen Wissen aktiv mitzuwirken.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebes Töchterlein,

ich habe vergesse zurück zu Blicken in dem Du schon 2 PSA-Werte erwähnest. Diese 2 PSA-Werte habe ich jetzt angenommen genau 6 Monate und habe die Daten im PSA-VZ-Rechner gegeben und hiernach liegt die Verdoppelungszeit bei 352 Tagen oder 11,6 Monate! Ich habe die vom 01.11.2006 bis 01.05.2007 gerechnet.

Also so schnell verdoppelt sich der PSA nicht!

Übrigens, dein Dad ist wie ich Jahrgang 42 und ich weiß wohl wie es im zumute ist, die selben schrecklichen Zeiten hatte ich auch damals nur mit dem Unterschied, ich hatte keine Helfer wie Er jetzt.

Ich sage Dir von ganzen Herzen, Er hat Zeit sich die ganzen Möglichkeiten wie sie Ihm bieten, durchzudenken und letztlich auch wahr zu nehmen aber eine AHB sollte Er auf jedenfall machen, gleichgülig ob er sich operieren läßt oder bestrahlen!

Alles Gute für dein Ded und für Dich weniger Aufregung

Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Warum so negativ?*

Hallo Spertel, Deine Worte an Töchterchen fanden auch bei mir offene Ohren. Du hast mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl begonnen und wirklich konstruktive Erläuterungen vorgetragen. Warum mußtest Du denn nun zum Schluß noch diese überflüssigen Sätze

Zitat *Spertel:* Der abwertende Grundton einiger Forumteilnehmer gegenüber dem behandelnden Urologen Deines Vaters ist hier so üblich und entspricht mittlerweile der weit verbreiteten Respektlosigkeit in dieser Gesellschaft. 

hineinbringen? Ich kann nicht erkennen, was abwertend sein soll, wenn besonnene Forumsbenutzer die wohl vorschnelle Entscheidung zur Prostatektomie des Urologen bemängeln. Ich bin auch für Operation, wenn die Voraussetzungen stimmen, um das hier noch einmal trotz meiner DHB-Vorliebe zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Dem Dad vom tüchtigen Töchterchen bleibt ohnehin am Ende nur, eine eigene Entscheidung zu treffen, wobei nach dem *bisher* Bekannten wohl die Operation die meisten Chancen für eine kurative Behandlung bietet.

*"Es gibt nur einen Weg zum Glück, und der bedeutet, aufzuhören mit der Sorge um Dinge, diejenseits der Grenzen unseres Einflussvermögens liegen"          * (Epiktet)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Carola-Elke

> *Warum so negativ?*
> 
> Hallo Spertel, Deine Worte an Töchterchen fanden auch bei mir offene Ohren. Du hast mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl begonnen und wirklich konstruktive Erläuterungen vorgetragen. Warum mußtest Du denn nun zum Schluß noch diese überflüssigen Sätze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Hallo Hutschi,

traurig an der Aussage ist außerdem, dass sie, bezogen auf die heute hier übliche Gesprächskultur, nicht den Tatsachen entspricht und wieder einmal etliche Forumsteilnehmer in einem schlechten Licht darzustellen versucht.
Als ich Anfang 2003 unerfahren und nicht kritisch im KISP um Hilfe bat, gab es weitaus streitbarere Urologengegner, als sich das Spertel heute vorstellen kann.
Der Gründer des KISP, Uwe Peters, gehörte wohl eindeutig zu einem jener Urologen- "Opfer", die sich den Mund nicht verbieten ließen und sich dafür engagierten, andere durch offene Worte und rechtzeitige Aufklärung vor allzu großem Schaden zu bewahren.
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/themen/0082.htm

Die DHB kam immer mehr ins Gespräch und deren zahlreiche Anhänger äußerten sich viel lautstärker als heute, so dass die meisten klassischen Urologen von Vornherein aussortiert wurden.
Der schlimmste Urologenschreck war dann wohl einer namens "Truman", den man irgendwann 2005 des Forums verwies.

Also ich kann nur sagen, bis ungefähr Ende 2005 meldeten sich fast nur solche Patienten, die nicht erfolgreich operiert wurden und entweder von Anfang an oder später Probleme mit ihrem Urologen hatten. 
Seit hier Urologe fs aktiv teilnimmt, hat sich die allgemeine negative Stimmung sogar wesentlich zum Positiven verändert, weil man erlebt, wie hilfreich eine individuelle urologische Beratung sein kann.
Dennoch sind Uwe Peters Themen heute noch aktuell und lesenswert für jeden, der sich operieren lassen wird.
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/themen/intro.htm

Schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## töchterchen

hallo,

meinem paps und uns sind gerade ein riesen brocken steine vom herzen gefallen! endlich mal was positives die tage.

KEINE metastasen sind gefunden worden!!!! das ist doch gut!!! oder?

ich habe mit ihm gesprochen, dass wenn er alle kopien hat, dass wir die dann mal hier veröffentlichen. er fand es ganz wunderbar, dass es ein solches forum gibt und wir werden das in den kommenden tagen tun!


ich möchte euch allen, egal jetzt wer hier welche meinungen hat, nochmal sagen, dass ich euch alle ganz wunderbar finde! ich hätte die tage, obwohl wir alle zusammengehalten haben, und weiter werden, bestimmt nicht so gut überstanden.

ich wünsche euch alles liebe von herzen und melde mich sobald ich weiteres erfahre!

an helmut: danke für alles!

liebe grüße vom töchterchen

p.s. ich kann hier zwar keinem einen rat geben, aber wenn ich jemandem irgendwie helfen kann, ...

----------


## HeikoM

HalloTöchterchen,
der Meinung aller Mitstreiter kann ich mich nach meinen Erfahrungen nur anschließen.
Mein PK wurde im Februar letzten Jahres mit PSA 12 und GS 3+3 (= 6)
diagnostiziert. Mein Urologe hat mich damals erst einmal zum Knochenszintigramm und CT geschickt und danach ein ausführliches Gespräch mit mir geführt, in dem  alle Vor- und Nachteile der jeweiligen Therapien  besprochen wurden wurden.  Zudem ließ er es mir frei, Zweitmeinungen bei anderen Urologen einzuholen. Auch sind hier im Forum sehr kompetente
Meinungen, wie Du ja schon bemerkt hast.
Ich habe damals den Fehler (?)  gemacht,  mich ev. zu schnell  zu einer  Bestrahlungstherapie  entschieden, die in einem Rezitiv und  anschließender
Salvage OP endete.
Lasst euch bitte auf alle Fälle Kopien von allen Befunden geben und legt ev. auch noch ein Verlaufsprotokoll an.
Ich wünsche Dir und vor Allem Deinem Dad alles Gute und das Glück, die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen. Ein Schnellschuss bringt in Euerem Fall
m.E. garnichts.
Kopf hoch, er hat noch alle Chancen
Gruß
HeikoM

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend, Töchterchen

Zunächst einmal freue ich mich, dass das Knochenszintigramm bei Deinem Vater keinen Befund ergeben hat. Dies ist sehr gut, war aber bei den von Dir angegebenen Werten nicht anders zu erwarten.

Gestern habe ich Dir meinen schmerzlosen und komplikationsfreien Operationsverlauf geschildert; heute erlaube ich mir Dir mitzuteilen, welche Maßnahmen ich ab Diagnosestellung durch meinen Urologen ergriffen habe, um mein Problem zu lösen- und welche Möglichkeiten zur weiteren Diagnose ich in meinem Fall nicht für notwendig erachtet habe.

Nach der Eröffnung des Befundes hat mir mein Urologe wegen meines Alters und des wahrscheinlich kurativen Stadiums die radikale Prostataentfernung empfohlen. Ohne weitere Prüfung habe ich dem zugstimmt und in meiner Gegenwart wurde ein Op-Termin im Sekretariat von Prof. Huland/HH vereinbart.

Auf Grund der für mich zu langen Wartezeit von -3- Monaten habe ich im Internet recherchiert und nach Alternativen gesucht. In einem anderen Forum habe ich durch einen Betroffenen einen für mich wertvollen Hinweis erhalten, habe diesen geprüft (Fallzahlen der Klinik etc.) und unverzüglich einen OP-Termin im dortigen Sekretariat vereinbart. 

Zwischen Diagnosestellung und Op lagen ganze 17 Tage.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich hinsichtlich des minimalen Biopsiebefundes (weniger als 1mm Tumorbefall in Stanze -1- und-6-) die ausreichende Routine des Pathologen hinterfragt und von meinem Urologen dies bestätigt bekommen. Dies hat mir ausgereicht und da der Entschluß zur Op feststand, habe ich keinerlei Veranlassung gesehen, hier eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen. 
Diese hätte anstatt Gleason-Score 2+3 möglicherweise ein Up- grading auf Gleason-Score 3+3 ergeben, was keinen Einfluß auf die Therapieentscheidung gehabt hätte.
Ebenso habe ich auf weitere bildgebene Diagnostik wie z. B. MRT verzichtet, da diese nach meinem Kenntnisstand nur unzureichende oder gar falsche Informationen hinsichtlich eines möglichen Kapseldurchbruchs liefert.
Ebenso habe ich keine weiteren Blutwerte bestimmen lassen, da auch diese keine hundertprozentigen Aussagen hinsichtlich des Krankheitsstadiums ergeben. Für mich machen diese nur Sinn, wenn daraus konkrete Schlüsse gezogen werden können.

Nach umfangreichen Informationen aus dem Internet weiß ich heute, dass die meisten Karzinome angeblich langsam wachsen, nur weiss niemand, welche dies sind und wann diese Karzinome ihre Wachstumsdynamik ädern (Aussage v. Prof. Helpap, anerk. Pathologe, im Rahmen eines Vortrages anl. der Magdeburger Prostatagespräche).
Ebenso gibt es innerprostatische Vorgänge, wie ansteigendes Tumorvolumen, Kapselinvasionen, Einbrüche in Blut- und Lymphgefäße ("LO" oder "VO"), die ich nicht durch unnötiges Aufschieben begünstigen wollte. 

Wie Du siehst, habe ich meine volle Konzentration auf die schnelle Beseitigung meines Problems gelegt und mir zusätzliche diagnostische Maßnahmen erspart, da diese mein Problem nicht gelöst hätten.

Ich gebe Dir, geschätztes Töchterchen, an dieser Stelle jedoch zu bedenken, dass ich mit meiner Haltung und der Handhabung meines Problems in weiten Teilen dieses Forums auf Unverständnis und Ablehnung stoße, was jedoch nichts an der Tatsache ändert, heute alles wieder genauso zeitnah und zielstrebig anzugehen, wie im Juli 2005.

Meine Verlaufschilderung ist lediglich als Hilfe zur Meinungsbildung zu verstehen; die Entscheidung wird letztendlich Dein Vater selbst treffen müssen.

Hierzu wünsche ich Euch alles Gute


Eine Anmerkung an Hutschi :

Ursächlich für meine abschließende Bemerkung vom gestrigen Tage waren einige Aussagen von Forumteilnehmern, die ich kürzlich in einigen Beiträgen gelesen habe.
Da mir die Kenntnis fehlt, wie man diese Beiträge und Aussagen kopiert und hier einfügt, gebe ich sie hier mehr oder weniger sinngemäß wieder :

"Vertraut nicht zu sehr Euren Fachärzten, sonst seit Ihr verloren"

"..der Urologe scheint nach Gutdünken mit seinen Patienten umzugehen..."

"Urologen-Opfer" 

Diese pauschalen Aussagen sind nicht nur unhöflich und unpassend, sondern suggerieren ratsuchenden Betroffenen und Mitlesern ein grundsätzliches Mißtrauen gegenüber Schulmedizinern.
Solche Ausfälle, meist geprägt ohne entsprechende Hintergrundinformationen, gehören daher eher an einen der vielen deutschen Stammtische als in ein Forum mit angeblich zivilisierten Menschen und entsprechenden Umgangsformen.

Ich hoffe, Dir lieber Hutschi, den Hintergrund meiner Formulierung hiermit ausreichend erläutert zu haben.

Einen schönen Abend aus Berlin

Spertel

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebes Töchterchen,

den Lob an mich ist zu viel der Ehre! Da sind Andere viel besser als ich.

Wünsche Euch alles erdenkliches Gutes!
Helmut

----------


## töchterchen

hallo,

ich habe alle angaben die mein paps bekommen hat, in der kategorie diagnose angegeben!

viele grüße
töchterchen

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Töchterchen,

lese leider erst heute deinen Beitrag / Beiträge. Zwischenzeitlich hast du ja schon eine Menge an Meinungen und Informationen sowie diverse Therapie-
empfehlungen bekommen.
Ich möchte dich jetzt nicht noch mit meiner Brachytherapie "erschlagen"
Einzelheiten dazu kannst du ggf. in meinem Profil ersehen.

Was mir viel viel wichtiger erscheint ist es einmal ganz klar Auszudrücken und zwar ohne die Verzweigung über die Arten von Therapien ist, das

dein Vater alle Chancen hat wieder geheilt zu werden und dies evtl. sogar
ohne große Nebenwirkungen !
Sicher ist es noch ein "steiniger Weg" aber er ist machbar und ich bin sicher,
das dein Pa das auch packen wird, mit dieser Unterstützung sowieso !

Bzgl. einer OP wäre ggf. noch zu klären wie überhaupt der Allgemeinzustand
deines Vaters ist !? 

Also nochmals, lasst den Kopf nicht hängen. So doof wie sich das jetzt anhört, aber als ich meinen Befund erhalten habe, habe ich mir damals gesagt.. von allen Krebsarten hat mich wohl der beste erwischt... Er ist nämlich in den Griff zu kriegen, dies mit diversen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten und selbst wenn eine nicht gleich anschlägt, es bleiben noch andere "Pfeile im Köcher".

Deinem Vater und dir viel Glück... Es wird bestimmt alles wieder Gut !

Gruss

P.

----------


## töchterchen

lieber patrick,

vielen dank für deine antwort! ich muss sagen, wir haben uns alle wieder  beruhigt und können jetzt das ganze mit klarem kopf angehen! es gibt zwar noch nächte in denen wir schlecht träumen oder momente, in denen ich immer noch angst habe, aber es ist auszuhalten.

ich muss auch sagen, im forum, alles zu lesen, war zwar manchmal schockierend, aber sehr informativ und ich konnte so viele informationen rausziehen, das alleine hat schon so viel bewirkt, dass wir uns beruhigen konnten. der erste schock ist halt heftik, wie aber natürlich alle hier wissen.

mein paps ist sehr fit, er ist ja bald 65, radlt, geht in die berge, segeln, schwimmen, joggen und ist bis auf zucker auf den er aufpassen muss, wirklich sehr gut beieinander. bei stress nimmt er immer sehr schnell ab, und er ist eh sehr schlank! aber meine mam und ich haben in den letzten tage auch ein paar kilo verloren...

alles liebe
töchterchen

----------


## töchterchen

hallo ihr lieben,

ich wollte euch nochmal für eure hilfe danken!

wir haben heute meinen paps ins krankenhaus gefahren, morgen früh wird er operiert! 

ich wünsche euch einen guten abend und alles liebe
töchterchen

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebes Töchterchen,

alle guten Wünsche zu seiner OP und weiteren Behandlungen sollen Ihn begleiden!

Lieben Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo töchterchen,

bestimmt drückt jeder hier im Forum Deinem Paps die Daumen, dass alles gut verläuft, und vor allem, dass es erfolgreich ist!

Ralf

----------

